# Want to Adopt a LGD? DC Area



## Rich Girl DC (Oct 21, 2009)

*LGD!!Great Pyreneese/Anatolian Mix Washington DC Area* 
I have just seen this post today. (I am not the owner, so, reply to craigslist)
http://fredericksburg.craigslist.org...921658384.html

He looks very much like an Anatolian (Kangal) in the third picture where he is overseeing his herd. 

I used to have a Kangal, and know how the breed wants to wonder around. 
If you have a large land and are looking for a LGD. Here is one. 



























V!!!
:l33t:


----------

